# 91 Maxima GXE Transmission removal



## James Con (Oct 24, 2007)

In the haynes manual it says to remove the trans and the motor as one assembly, Is this true? or are they smoking crack. And is it possible to remove the trans by itself without motor with the car on jackstands? Thanks


----------

